# Finally Intel brings TRIM to SSDs in RAID arrays



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Finally Intel brings TRIM to SSDs in RAID arrays.



> *Intel will add TRIM support for RAID0 in its upcoming drivers in Q2 next year. The TRIM feature will be enabled for RAID0 setups in Intels upcoming RST (Rapid Storage Technology) 11.5 driver. For technologists working with SSDs, file under Great News. User forums for SSD users have had their share of polite questions and weary answers: "So is TRIM supported in RAID now?"*


-- Tom


----------

